# Paleo bread for bread machine?



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone ever try making paleo bread in a bread machine? I could use a little if dairy necessary, but no grains whatsoever.

Help! I can't bake to save my life, so my only hope of ever having any bread in this house is if I can learn to make a paleo bread in the bread machine.

Thanks!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

2 1/2 cups white flour
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/4 teaspoon active yeast
1 cup warm water 80-90 degrees
You still have to put ingredients in the order of your machine . My machine requires me to add yeast last and water first.


----------



## waimeagirl (Feb 9, 2003)

My best advice is to not try.
Leaving bread behind is the hardest part for many. Any stand in that is paleo friendly will pale in comparison and also have a dramatically different nutritional profile. The use of al India flours and coconut flours are great but must be used in moderation and not at 1:1 exchange with their bread counterparts.
Use romain or kale leaves as your sandwich vehicle.


----------



## waimeagirl (Feb 9, 2003)

Whoops that was to say almond flour not India ??? ; )


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Paleo bread can't be a yeast bread, only quickbreads (irish soda bread, banana or pumpkin bread, dense cake) raised with baking soda/baking powder. My paleo banana bread goes well but I don't bake by recipe, more by thickness of the batter.


----------



## waimeagirl (Feb 9, 2003)

I think you may be confused about what classifies Paleo.
A paleo style of eating excludes all refined/processes sugars, all grain either whole or ground, processed oils....just because they are quick breads with out yeast does not make them suitable for a Paleo style of eating.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

No I understand perfectly. No grain is a given. I use almond flour and coconut flour, sometimes mix in a little tapioca, potato, rice, or arrowroot but that's cheating. They do not work with yeast. I know these baked goods are SWYPO foods but with a family wanting "regular foods" sometimes, kids and a hubby who need to eat right but don't care if it's paleo, it's good to have sometimes. No chance of a sandwich bread with this though, go for salads with your sandwich fillings mixed in or on top and eat with knife and fork. Or put almond butter and jam or fruit in a bowl now and then.

Anyway, try replacing flour in a quickbread with 1/3 coconut flour, 1/3 finely ground almonds, 1/3 tapioca flour, and add it slowly til you get the right consistancy rather than the same amount as wheat flour. Skip any sugar in the recipe, if it's meant to be sweet use ripe fruit or a little honey or maple syrup. Increase the eggs this helps sometimes, and replace any vegetable oil or shortening with coconut oil, palm oil, or butter. It ends up denser, check doneness before you take it out of the oven sometimes it takes much longer.


----------



## waimeagirl (Feb 9, 2003)

Sorry I misunderstood ; )
I have gotten away from trying to emulate the old standbys: )
Paleo style pancakes make great "bread" stand ins if your family can get over them being round instead of square ; )


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I am really having a tough time getting my family to live bread free. I could do it, but I'm at a loss most days about what to feed my kids because they are not as gung-ho as I am about giving it all up. Lettuce sandwiches are a hit though, so thanks for that suggestion.


----------

